# Ruby!



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

some pictures of my boyfriends 7 month old Stafford shire bull terrier 
these pictures are mostly of her from when we first had her as a puppy.
i'll have to post more recent ones soon


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

& 1 more:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwww i think im in love she is gourgeous 
i like the one of her in the hoodie how cute


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

some more photos of Ruby!


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

She's so so cute!!


----------



## les94fulton (May 26, 2011)

I am unable to get her breed. Can you give the details?
She is very cute. Some close up pics please.....


----------



## Viki (Jul 16, 2009)

cute love her colours : )


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So sweet and innocent little monster! Hug that little angel for me..


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## sailor (Feb 5, 2010)

She is such a sweet little dog , bless


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She is adorable :001_wub:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

thanks everyone!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Heres some more of Ruby!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

me and ruby - shes trying to lick my face lol


----------



## stellamarquas (Aug 16, 2011)

All are cute..and


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

She's grown loads!  bless her! :001_wub:


----------



## Reiterin (Aug 7, 2011)

very great pics and she is so cute:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Yeah i cant believe how much she has grown now its shocking lol!


----------



## me and my pets (Jul 23, 2011)

She's such a beautiful dog!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Heres a few pictures of her and her new toy, but sadly she dont have it anymore as she ripped it to shreds lol


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

Some more photos of Ruby!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

thought i would share!!


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

forgot the pictures doh


----------

